# Heiligabend



## Tommi (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Heilige Abend steht vor der Tür!

Wer aus diesem Forum muss an diesem Tag arbeiten?

Ich meine SPS-o.ä.-mäßig, nicht Weihnachtsbaum-Aufstellen.

Und wenn ja, aus welchem Grund?

Bitte schreibt mal was dazu, würde mich sehr freuen. 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Ich selbst habe frei, muss evtl. zwischen W. u. NJ. zum Dienst...


----------



## AlterEgo (20 Dezember 2010)

ja hab bereitschaft (normaler schichtelektriker), der betrieb läuft voll-konti.
hoffentlich bleibts ruhig, nur der glühwein fällt definitiv aus


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

Weihnachten ist bei uns gottseidank ruhig.

Den letzten "Spezialdienst" hate ich 2000 an Sylvester, da waren wir von 16:00 bis 03:00 in unserem Landeskrankenhaus vor Ort.

die Tage zwischen den Feiertagen, da ist immer was los.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Dezember 2010)

Darf ich mal fragen, was du mit der frage bezwegst?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich meine SPS-o.ä.-mäßig, nicht Weihnachtsbaum-Aufstellen.



Würdest Du eine SPS-gesteuerte Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung 
gelten lassen?


----------



## drfunfrock (21 Dezember 2010)

Ich fliege einen Tag vorher nach Haus. Das wird spannend


----------



## Tommi (21 Dezember 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, was du mit der frage bezwegst?


 
Nichts besonderes, Stammtisch zu Weihnachten halt... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (21 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Würdest Du eine SPS-gesteuerte Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung
> gelten lassen?


 
Nur für den Außenbereich mit mindestens 1024 Lampen... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Full Flavor (21 Dezember 2010)

Dieses Jahr hab ich frei letztes jahr hab ich am 24. und am 25. jeweils 12 Stunden arbeiten müssen. Diesmal arbeite ich nur an meinem Alkoholpegel!ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

Grüße an alle und natürlich Frohe W...     
ich schreibs am 24. vielleicht fertig*ROFL*


----------



## HSThomas (22 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich fliege einen Tag vorher nach Haus. Das wird spannend




Ich zwei Tage..  (Danke Lufthansa für die drei zusätzlichen Tage in Kanada..)

Spannend wird das bestimmt auch.


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Dezember 2010)

Nun die Lufthansa kann ja nichts dafür. Wenn die Lufthäfen,  die Mannschaften und das Gerät so weit heruntergefahren haben, kann auch die Lufthansa nichts machen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 Dezember 2010)

Ich hab dieses Jahr voll die A....karte.

24.12. arbeiten bis 13h
26.12. Bereitschaft (müßte eigentlich ruhig bleiben )
31.12 - 2.1. Bereitschaft, wobei ich am 1. und 2. mittags arbeiten darf, weil wir ein Teil der Produktionsanlagen wieder hochfahren müssen. 

Das leben eines Instandhalters ist was feines.. *ROFL*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

voll s....e
mein Beileid
 hoffentlich wirds nächstes Jahr besser
 Heuer hab ich Glück muss vorraussichtlich erst ab 4. wider arbeiten.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

haben gerade mit massivem Personaleinsatz 9 Galvanikversorgungseinheiten Überarbeitet (ursprünglich waren auch einsatzzeiten zwischen den Feiertagen eingaplant, aber durch entsprechenden Personaleinsatz und "Motivation" konnten wir bereits für Morgen das Ziel Erfüllen) so müssen wir nur mehr am 4. Jänner die Verladung sicherstellen (falls dazwischen nicht noch was ausbricht)  damit hatten wir heuer Glück.


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

wünsche aber allen die irgendwo festhängen natürlich trotzdem allles Gute und hoffe dass sie zum Fest zuhause sind. Unabhängig davon alle ein frohes Fest (denen die festhängen ein 5 faches frohes Fest).
winnman


----------



## HSThomas (23 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe es mitlerweile nach Frankfurt geschafft. Gleich geht es weiter nach Düsseldorf und dann bin ich fast zu Hause. Endlich!


Ich wünsche allen schöne Feiertage. Und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## himbeergeist (23 Dezember 2010)

..... gestern habe ich die Anlagen herunter gefahren und darf am 2.Januar los alles wieder zu starten. Ich schätze mal das ganze wird 5h in Anspruch nehmen.
An meiner Dauerbereitschaft ändert das aber nix, ich denke wenn keiner arbeitet ist Ruhe.

Frank


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Das leben eines Instandhalters ist was feines.. *ROFL*


 
immer noch besser als morgen im Marktkauf an der Kasse...:icon_wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Ich habe es mitlerweile nach Frankfurt geschafft.


 
Welcome home...


----------



## thomass5 (24 Dezember 2010)

... so nun hab ich auch Feierabend. Montag gehts dann weiter. 



> Zitat von *MeisterLampe81*
> 
> 
> Das leben eines Instandhalters ist was feines..


*ACK*

Ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen.

Ich wünsch Euch allen schöne Feiertage woauchimmer Ihr sie verbringt (verbringen müsst).

Thomas


----------



## borromeus (24 Dezember 2010)

Fröhliche.... 
fröhliche....
fröhliche....

Weihnachten!


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2010)

*Frohe Weihnacht...*

...an alle Instandhalter, Programmierer, Planer, Sicherheitsleute, Elektroniker, Mechatroniker, an den Rest der Welt und an Anne...

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Würdest Du eine SPS-gesteuerte Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung
> gelten lassen?


 
Der Baum steht, nun warten wir auf's Christkind...


----------



## hapr (24 Dezember 2010)

@Tommi
Ist die Abnahme des Weihnachtsbaums durch den Haushaltungsvorstand schon erfolgreich durchgeführt? ;-)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle aus OWL
Harald.


----------



## IBFS (24 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Der Baum steht, nun warten wir auf's Christkind...



Eine ASi Baumbeleuchtung, wie hübsch *ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (25 Dezember 2010)

hapr schrieb:


> @Tommi
> Ist die Abnahme des Weihnachtsbaums durch den Haushaltungsvorstand schon erfolgreich durchgeführt? ;-)
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle aus OWL
> Harald.


 
Bis auf die Löcher im Schrank und in der Wand fand der
Haushaltsvorstand alles OK  ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (25 Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsbaum

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,736496,00.html

Thomas


----------

